# Skiathos



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi everyone - If it is allowed to ask ..... would anyone know where 4 (or maybe 6) ladies of dubious ages can stay for 10 days in late September please. We wont have a car and would like to be near a beach and restaurants. Many thanks.


----------



## Nisan1967 (Jan 23, 2011)

Try Golden Beach Hotel we stayed there 3 times, very close to dozens of beaches all ın walking distance and loads of restaurants all ın walkıng dıstance. Happy Holıdays x:clap2:


----------

